# Summer in San Francisco?



## mwala (Jun 15, 2009)

/////


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm from Northern California.  SF can be somewhat warm in the summer (in the 75+).  At Stanford (Palo Alto), the summer time can get 80-90+ (hot).

Clothing wise, bring a wide range.  
Early mornings can be chilly.  Mid day can be warm to hot.  And the evenings range.  
Years ago, when I used to go to Stanford, I would wear gym shorts and a hoodie sweater during the summer nights.  The days when I went to SF in the summer time, I wear jeans, tee and a light sweater (but I usually would hold the sweater).


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 16, 2009)

I live in San Francisco and summers can vary. Sometimes it gets hot and sometimes it gets cold. San Francisco weather is just weird everyday. One day it will be hot and the next day it will get cold. I think it is best to pack clothes for the cold and hot days. Since you will be at Stanford, pack more clothes for the warm days. The weather is more better down there than in San Francisco.


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 18, 2009)

i personally think SF weather is bipolar. It's either freezing cold or blazing hot. Since you're going to be at Stanford the weather is a little better there, and it's usually warm. It can get very cold at night, though, so bring some long pants and a jacket just in case.


----------



## meeshkapeesh (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh. I've always had that dilema. I'm born and raised in SF (almost always foggy) but moved to the east bay (HOTT) when I got married. I do a daily commute, so when I leave home, it's nice - it's freezing cold at work then on my way home, it's hot again. 

I say play it safe and always expect the unexpected. Although Palo Alto has better season, it's still in the bay. lol. 

TOPS: The key is LAYERING. I always start of with tanks (cheap, so if the washer/dryer at your place sucks, you can always get new ones easily.) Lightweight shirts and top it off with Button-up sweaters / cardigans / jean jacket. Bring a nice jacket for your fun nights out too. 

Bring a number of good jeans (it doesn't get TOO hot for jeans) and shorts - for days you know it's gonna be good. 

Shoes: If you don't mind your toes freezing everynow and then, then go ahead and bring some f.flops. Otherwise, I'd go with versatile ballet flats or sneakers and a good pair of all around heels. 

Accessories: A good big purse is a must for me coz i bring all type of things in there. .  (recharge water for hot days, a pashmina/scarf for those not so sure days. 

Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## CrissyM (Jun 23, 2009)

Layering!  The times I went there.. it was either cold or hot enough to make me sweat. :|  So carry extra sweaters and scarves.  Make sure to have tanks and shorts for those hot days.


----------

